
America's middle class is shrinking almost everywhere - e15ctr0n
http://money.cnn.com/2016/05/11/news/economy/middle-class-shrinking/
======
aggieben
I thought the video was interesting, but the CNN editorial commentary is just
vapid:

> There's no one reason why the middle class is shrinking, Kochhar said. One
> of the main causes? Rising income inequality, driven by factors

Right. That's exactly the same as saying "the main cause of the middle class
shrinking is the middle class shrinkin".

> They are also seeing their incomes shrivel.

So is that. _sigh_

Common, journalists. You can't really be _that_ lazy.

~~~
droidist2
Unfortunately this is par for the course for CNN.

------
known
One more reason to endorse
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_income_around_the_world](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_income_around_the_world)

